# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  ProbablyEngine Addon - Warlords

## Hackinte

*Probably Engine*
_for Warlords of Draenor_ 

Probably Engine is a rotation prediction and resolution utility, using an advanced DSL, allowing anyone to create combat routines with ease. Works with or without external utilities, falls back into a faceroller mode (think Nemo addon) when no unlock is found. Currently supporting: *FireHack*, *WoWSX*, *OffSpring*, _Caelus_, oLua and EasyWoWToolbox,

*Downloads*

*Stable:* *Download 6.2r0*
*Edge:* Git

*Resources*

*IRC Server:* irc://199.127.108.236:6667/probably
*Web Chat:* Live Chat / Support

*Change Log*


```
6.2r9
    * Updated for 6.2, no core changes.
6.1r16
    * Fixes for fights where the game might think you're in a vehicle
    * Fixes for item usage
    * Fix LoS check on Grasping Earth
    * Fix lastcast for channeled spells
    * Fix logic for picking which units can be tanks
    * Fix saving addon settings
    * Added better rune conditions, now works just like simcraft
    * Added player.eclipseRaw (-100 to 100)
    * Added unit.stealable to check if a unit has a stealable spell, and optinally if it matches the name
    * Full support for WoWSX ( a new cross-platform lua unlocker with support for all features )
    * Many other internal bug fixes
6.1r14
    * Updated toc for patch 6.1 (current toc is 60100)
    * New and improved DK conditions
     * player.runes(blood/unholy/frost/death).count will now include death runes in all queries.
     * player.runes(blood/unholy/frost/death).frac will return the fraction of runes that are available. This functions exactly
       like the SimCraft runes.frac function.
6.0.3r13
    * Fix interrupts on channeled casts
    * Fix balance druid resource conditions (added player.solar, player.lunar and player.eclipse)
    * Fixed Offspring support!
6.0.3r12
    * Updated locale strings, language packs will need updated.
    * Replaced modifier.last with just lastcast.  Will now accept an argument to check for arbitrary spells.
    * Added a sanity check to FH object iterations, should fix the invalid object errors
    * Added player.eclipse and fixed player.solar / player.lunar
    * Added area.friendly
    * Fixed Nagrand mounted combat for horde
    * Fixed unit.name
    * Fixed interruptAt
    * Fixed unit.infront and unit.behind
    * Removed some debug output
6.0.3r11
    * Fixed problem with LoS and ground casts
6.0.3r10
    * Truly fix mounted combat in Nagrand
    * Update from LibBoss to LibBossIDs
6.0.3r9
    * Fixed mounted combat in Nagrand
    * Fixed Ragewing boss in UBRS
    * Added better infront/behind for FH users
6.0.3r8
    * You can now toggle the visibility of the UI with /pe ui
    * When protected functions are unavailable, PE will degrade into FaceRoller mode, this will show you which spells to
      cast instead of casting them.  It does this by placing a green skull over the action bar button for the spell.
    * Bug fixes.
6.0.2r7
    * Added support for generic Lua unlockers (like Easy WoW Toolbox)
    * Added Time to Death: unit.deathin or unit.ttd
    * Added unit.area(yards).enemies for smart AoE usage (currently only works with FireHack)
    * Fixed Arms Warrior rotation (thanks shadowstepster)
    * Fixed ground casting some more, should work well for everyone now
```

----------


## MrTheSoulz

Thx for keeping the project alive  :Smile:

----------


## akeon1

+1 nice work

----------


## ShasVa

I'd like to know how to make it work. I've got it enabled in WoW, and I've got rotations, but nothing happens.  :Frown:

----------


## ImogenOC

You need an unlocker paired to it.  :Smile:

----------


## Drinksbeer

thanks gang!

----------


## weyounthree

I'm kind of puzzled how you got this working.
I'm trying to use this paired with OffSpring and PE seems to detect OffSpring. OOC rotation seems to work, but when it comes to combat, no rotation (default or custom) is working.
Disabling every other addon isn't doing the trick. 

All I get is this lously LUA error:

Message: Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\parser.lua:213: attempt to index local 'arguments' (a number value)

It's neither working with the version in this thread, nor the r8 DEV version. ;(

Any clues?

----------


## Drinksbeer

are you using an unlocker?

----------


## weyounthree

After some debugging it turned out, the problem was in system/protected/offspring.lua

Changing line 44

from "return olos(b) == 0" to "return olos(b) == false"

made the LoS check in the function ProbablyEngine.parser.can_cast work properly and thus the rotation gets executed finally.




> I'm kind of puzzled how you got this working.
> I'm trying to use this paired with OffSpring and PE seems to detect OffSpring. OOC rotation seems to work, but when it comes to combat, no rotation (default or custom) is working.
> Disabling every other addon isn't doing the trick. 
> 
> All I get is this lously LUA error:
> 
> Message: Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\parser.lua:213: attempt to index local 'arguments' (a number value)
> 
> It's neither working with the version in this thread, nor the r8 DEV version. ;(
> ...

----------


## CrazyJosh

Just out of curiosity - not bashing in anyway - why would this be any safer with an LUA Unlocker than say HB or another Rotation+Unlocker Addon?

----------


## ImogenOC

> Just out of curiosity - not bashing in anyway - why would this be any safer with an LUA Unlocker than say HB or another Rotation+Unlocker Addon?


All depends on your choice of unlocker, that's what measure's your safety.
The addon itself is a non-issue, work's like nemo without an unlocker.

----------


## Ralphiuss

Back in my PQR days I could insert this anywhere in a profile it would work.

InteractUnit("mouseover")

Could I do with PE?

I did the noob thing and just randomly interested into a DPS profile and after reloadui DPS profile no longer worked till I deleted the line.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Try using this:


```
(function() InteractUnit( "mouseover" ) end)
```

Stuck in queue so can't verify that it works but it should.

----------


## ImogenOC

```
{ "Corruption", "!mouseover.debuff(Corruption)", "mouseover" },

{ "spell", "conditional", "target" },
{ "spell", nil, "target" },
```

Mouseover sets your target in this case.
Good luck!

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Try using this:
> 
> 
> ```
> (function() InteractUnit( "mouseover" ) end)
> ```
> 
> Stuck in queue so can't verify that it works but it should.


pooo didn't seem to work.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

What's the line you are trying to work with?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> What's the line you are trying to work with?


ehh sorry to say I'm not sure how to answer.

Just got back into wow learning that PQR is gone. 

Trying to learn PE as best as I can. 

What I'm trying to do is just whatever I mouse over it'll try to interact with it. So I just took what you made and my simple LUA segment and tried to insert it into a profile into the out of combat section and just seems to never work.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

well with PE you need at least 2 things per line. You need an Action (spell) and a Condition (checks) and third a Target (Target/Focus/Mouseover) it defaults to Target if not used.

so if I'm reading what you want you would just need a spell and your condition here's an example for Pick Pocket:



```
{ "Pick Pocket", { (function() InteractUnit( "mouseover" ) end), }, "target", },
```

Not that it would actually work as InteractUnit is right-click I believe? Easiest way to learn is to look at the Default profiles and other profile writers stuff.

----------


## derfred

> All depends on your choice of unlocker, that's what measure's your safety.
> The addon itself is a non-issue, work's like nemo without an unlocker.


Is there any general consencus on what might be considered the safest unlocker?

Edit;




> Firehack.
> Additionally, it's more than just an unlocker. It's a quester, explorer, raider, and tea-baggers wet dream. 
> Flying in draenor, climbing cliffs in pandaria and timeless isles, waterwalking, always facing, follow anything... All on 64x? Worth it for 4 bucks, and the discount for quarterly and annual is great.


Thanks for the info, then I guess its just a matter of preference deciding between soapbox or firehack+probably

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Is there any general consencus on what might be considered the safest unlocker?


I think most would say firehack, but that cost $3.99 a month.

----------


## ImogenOC

> Is there any general consencus on what might be considered the safest unlocker?


Firehack.
Additionally, it's more than just an unlocker. It's a quester, explorer, raider, and tea-baggers wet dream. 
Flying in draenor, climbing cliffs in pandaria and timeless isles, waterwalking, always facing, follow anything... All on 64x? Worth it for 4 bucks, and the discount for quarterly and annual is great.

----------


## Filint

> Thanks for the info, then I guess its just a matter of preference deciding between soapbox or firehack+probably


If I could just drop my 2 cents in here..

I've used Honorbuddy (with the Portal routine), Soapbox, and Probably Engine extensively, in raids, solo content and dungeons. My preference is PE. First, it gives me the highest dps on my frost mage, yes EVEN HIGHER THAN SOAPBOX AND PORTAL. Then in addition to that, there are profiles for every class, FREE, and you can edit the profiles to suit yourself. There are no fps drops, unlike Honorbuddy, and it runs on 64 bit too. 

I use Firehack as my unlocker and can attest to its awesomeness (although I don't know how safe it is, given that it registers a global LUA variable called "FireHack"... if PE can detect it's presence, surely blizzard can too, but oh well).

But I would definitely go with PE.

----------


## derfred

> If I could just drop my 2 cents in here..
> 
> I've used Honorbuddy (with the Portal routine), Soapbox, and Probably Engine extensively, in raids, solo content and dungeons. My preference is PE. First, it gives me the highest dps on my frost mage, yes EVEN HIGHER THAN SOAPBOX AND PORTAL. Then in addition to that, there are profiles for every class, FREE, and you can edit the profiles to suit yourself. There are no fps drops, unlike Honorbuddy, and it runs on 64 bit too. 
> 
> I use Firehack as my unlocker and can attest to its awesomeness (although I don't know how safe it is, given that it registers a global LUA variable called "FireHack"... if PE can detect it's presence, surely blizzard can too, but oh well).
> 
> But I would definitely go with PE.


Hey thanks for the input! 

I also used Honorbuddy aswell as PQR while raiding in world top 10 guild. PQR blows Honorbuddy away and with some of my own edits to the profile I used for PQR, it gave more dps then any of the payed ones (soapbox etc). But having not played for a while and heard that there was a huge PQR banwave I was now looking arounnd for the safest method that closest resembles PQR. I haven't tried soapbox in it current state, only when he was making PQR profiles, but Ill definitely do the trial-thing with it and also check out Firehack, seems pretty good. 
Thanks again for the info, it helps a lot hearing others opinions when Ive been away for a long time and not being up to date.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Hey thanks for the input! 
> 
> I also used Honorbuddy aswell as PQR while raiding in world top 10 guild. PQR blows Honorbuddy away and with some of my own edits to the profile I used for PQR, it gave more dps then any of the payed ones (soapbox etc). But having not played for a while and heard that there was a huge PQR banwave I was now looking arounnd for the safest method that closest resembles PQR. I haven't tried soapbox in it current state, only when he was making PQR profiles, but Ill definitely do the trial-thing with it and also check out Firehack, seems pretty good. 
> Thanks again for the info, it helps a lot hearing others opinions when Ive been away for a long time and not being up to date.


My concern right now is the community. Handful of profile devs, which are doing a great job. I'm afraid that profile writers will start dropping off.

----------


## sany89

i need a unholy dk profile, anyone got one? in the old forum someone posted some profile with the name "unheilig" - anyone got that?

----------


## akeon1

> My concern right now is the community. Handful of profile devs, which are doing a great job. I'm afraid that profile writers will start dropping off.


If there is anything I have learned here, its that:

- Profile devs WILL come and go (few exceptions).

- Even if you can't get your favourite profile updated in x months time, you are not buying a rotation therefore you are not loosing any money (We do it because we enjoy it or are perfectionists or both).

- There are some people (myself included) that came from the "leecher" side, saw their favourite devs leave and then decide to pick up the mantle and learn it for themselves - thereby perpetuating a flourishing cycle of iteration and improvement. This IS a good thing. Though obviously its nicer when our favourite devs don't fade off in to the distance.

----------


## ImogenOC

> If there is anything I have learned here, its that:
> 
> - Profile devs WILL come and go (few exceptions).
> 
> - Even if you can't get your favourite profile updated in x months time, you are not buying a rotation therefore you are not loosing any money (We do it because we enjoy it or are perfectionists or both).
> 
> - There are some people (myself included) that came from the "leecher" side, saw their favourite devs leave and then decide to pick up the mantle and learn it for themselves - thereby perpetuating a flourishing cycle of iteration and improvement. This IS a good thing. Though obviously its nicer when our favourite devs don't fade off in to the distance.


This.

One of the ways we grow is by word of mouth, so spread it about!

----------


## Christopher X

How does PE work for creating profiles? Can you still create profiles in basic WoW LUA or do you have to use another code because looking at some example profiles it seems that's the case?

----------


## ImogenOC

PE uses an easy to use DSL-Lua language, I made a veryyy basic (read: old / uncomplicated) video tutorial on it.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/nzzxd2dsb...q9wM-D_yfRJ16a

It's incredibly intuitive and easy to pickup.

----------


## ImogenOC

PE uses an easy to use DSL-Lua language, I made a veryyy basic (read: old / uncomplicated) video tutorial on it.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/nzzxd2dsb...q9wM-D_yfRJ16a

It's incredibly intuitive and easy to pickup.

Edit: In hindsight I wonder how drunk/stoned I was.

----------


## partogi

How do I enable the custom routines? PE seems to always use the built-in ones.

I've enable both PE and CR in the addons settings.

----------


## zeldaboch

> How do I enable the custom routines? PE seems to always use the built-in ones.
> 
> I've enable both PE and CR in the addons settings.


Right clic on the addon first left icon

----------


## partogi

Thanks! It works!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lulwut

Not sure if it's been brought up yet - but the addon doesn't work with the 4th boss of URBS (Ragewing IIRC). It works when he lands, but before when he's flying it doesn't. 

Love the addon, really helps make the game a heap more fun <3

----------


## ImogenOC

> Not sure if it's been brought up yet - but the addon doesn't work with the 4th boss of URBS (Ragewing IIRC). It works when he lands, but before when he's flying it doesn't. 
> 
> Love the addon, really helps make the game a heap more fun <3


It's a known issue and I am currently looking into a workaround for this.  :Smile:

----------


## Hackinte

Download 6.0.3r9

*Change Log*


```
6.0.3r9
    * Fixed mounted combat in Nagrand
    * Fixed Ragewing boss in UBRS
    * Added better infront/behind for FH users
```

----------


## zeldaboch

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Hackinte

Download 6.0.3r10

*Change Log*


```
6.0.3r10
    * Truly fix mounted combat in Nagrand
    * Update from LibBoss to LibBossIDs
```

----------


## boxo

with the new update

{ "Healing Rain", "modifier.lcontrol" , "mouseover.ground" },

no longer works. Neither just just ground.

----------


## earth1337

so, i see everything ingame, probably addon works, i can choose my customclass and i see the working lua-unlock-messages ( tried ewtb and offspring ) but my char does nothing? what did i do wrong? used the x86 wow.exe/unlockers as admin and have c++ etc installed. ( is the german client a problem? )

edit: yes i toggled the rotation on/off

----------


## boxo

it could be that the rotation is written with english spell names, which means it wouldn't work for a german client. Spell ID numbers would

----------


## earth1337

> it could be that the rotation is written with english spell names, which means it wouldn't work for a german client. Spell ID numbers would


checked that, i tried the nocarrier routine for my hunter and it has spellIDs in the lua files, must be something else..
edit: the standard PE rotation doesnt work either

----------


## zeldaboch

Is your client in english?

----------


## StinkyTwitch

old info. fixed in r11.

----------


## Hackinte

Download 6.0.3r11

*Change Log*


```
6.0.3r11
    * Fixed problem with LoS and ground casts
```

----------


## expunge

Ground casts are still landing on target instead of mouse location  :Big Grin:

----------


## Narache

Hello,

Sorry for my noob question but i just discover this addon, and i can't manage to install it !
I have downloaded the lastet version, and extract it into my Interface/Addon folder, and it doen't show up in the Wow addon list on the character select screen !
What wrong with it? Do i don't install it correctly?

Thanks you in advance and sorry for bad english

----------


## Rubim

For hordes:

Its 164222.

UnitBuff('player', GetSpellName(164222))

----------


## leonel916

> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for my noob question but i just discover this addon, and i can't manage to install it !
> I have downloaded the lastet version, and extract it into my Interface/Addon folder, and it doen't show up in the Wow addon list on the character select screen !
> What wrong with it? Do i don't install it correctly?
> 
> Thanks you in advance and sorry for bad english



Same here please. I thought if I just put it in add ons folder it would work but guess not. New to this as well

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Same here please. I thought if I just put it in add ons folder it would work but guess not. New to this as well


Seems the zip file it self didn't come with the a folder....make sure it's in a folder called "Probably" sooooo Wow\Interface\Addon\Probably

That's how it should look like.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Ground casts are still landing on target instead of mouse location


If you have a target the AOE will be placed on the target. 

Clear your target and hover over a area and that's where it will go.

----------


## ImogenOC

Make sure when you unzip that there isnt another probably folder inside it
it should go probably/probably.toc

IF you can't find the .toc in the probably folder, you did it wrong.

----------


## MrTheSoulz

Having issues with 'interruptAt', looked at the code it seems like it could be due to having it twice on core.lua L:767 and L:780.
Thanks!

----------


## leonel916

Ok, thanks guys got it to work. next quesion would be how to move the interface in game? I just want to move it

----------


## ImogenOC

Look at your minimap. See the goblin? Rightclick that.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

> Download 6.0.3r10
> 
> *Change Log*
> 
> 
> ```
> 6.0.3r10
>     * Truly fix mounted combat in Nagrand
>     * Update from LibBoss to LibBossIDs
> ```


Hack, Horde mount in Nagrand wasn't working here's the patch:

system/timers/rotation.lua
line 52


```
(UnitBuff('player', GetSpellName(165803)) or UnitBuff('player', GetSpellName(164222)) or IsMounted() == false)
```

line 135


```
(UnitBuff('player', GetSpellName(165803)) or UnitBuff('player', GetSpellName(164222)) or IsMounted() == false)
```

----------


## Jubalee

I am using a monk brewmaster profile in nagrand and it half works on the mount then stops completely. Not sure if its an issue with mr the soulz rotation or if its the general PE issue. Could someone else confirm this happens please.

----------


## ImogenOC

General PE issue.

----------


## Jubalee

> General PE issue.


Is there any checks I can remove to get it to cast on any mount. I dont mind if i get dismounted in other zones and the rotation works as long as it runs while on the nagrand mount.

----------


## ossuaire

> Is there any checks I can remove to get it to cast on any mount. I dont mind if i get dismounted in other zones and the rotation works as long as it runs while on the nagrand mount.







> Hack, Horde mount in Nagrand wasn't working here's the patch:
> 
> system/timers/rotation.lua
> line 52
> 
> 
> ```
> (UnitBuff('player', GetSpellName(165803)) or UnitBuff('player', GetSpellName(164222)) or IsMounted() == false)
> ```
> ...



I think it can help you  :Smile:

----------


## StinkyTwitch

> I think it can help you


PE works fine for me in Nagrand as a Horde and riding the Frostwolf. As ossuaire said try the "fix" I posted a few days ago and see if it helps.

----------


## Neji666

PE is paid? I download the program and has not run??

----------


## akeon1

> PE is paid? I download the program and has not run??


no not paid - free

1) Download addon and paste in to Wowdir\Interface\addons\Probably folder.
2) Download and run an LUA unlocker of your choosing.

3) If you want you can also download a custom rotation and place in Wowdir\Interface\addons\ folder.

4) When in game right click the left hand button and select the rotation you want to run (if you have downloaded a custom one in in step 3)

----------


## Neji666

Where do I get a Lua unlocker ?

----------


## ImogenOC

> Where do I get a Lua unlocker ?


Tried to reply to your PM but you we're full. :P

----------


## Neji666

Somebody help me is showing that '' No unlock found, now in Faceroll mode, / reload your UI to check again '' how do I fix this?

----------


## smrdlja

> Somebody help me is showing that '' No unlock found, now in Faceroll mode, / reload your UI to check again '' how do I fix this?


Get lua unlocker like offspring (free) or firehack (paid)

----------


## ImogenOC

> Somebody help me is showing that '' No unlock found, now in Faceroll mode, / reload your UI to check again '' how do I fix this?





> Get lua unlocker like offspring (free) or firehack (paid)


You will need to unlock the lua function CastSpellByName() using either a public or private lua unlocker. I would recommend one that has some warden protection.

----------


## Neji666

oLua unlocker does not work? tried using and appeared '' detected the generic lua unlock! Some advanced features will not work'' ??
Anyone know of any lua unlocker to tell me free?

----------


## ImogenOC

oLua should work. You wont have advanced features.

----------


## Kuri

hello, if i run multiple wow instances with PE installed, LUA unlocked and rotations loaded, being a party leader and stream hotkey which will be bindedt for simple macro like /assist party1 /cast spell .. /start attack will PE automatically fight with my target or it has to be controlled in some way, and whats about movement during fight, wish to find out on my own, but seems that currently i cant find any working free lua unlocker, anyway its really impressive , iam not so experienced in tools like this, just used pqr before but ban hammer broke my main's neck and since then iam a good boy  :Smile: )

----------


## Greymalkin

Hey Kuri,
PE will handle the spell casting in each WoW instance, both in combat attacking/healing and out of combat buffing and such (based on what the profiles loaded are set to do of course.) However, for initiating the combat, party following, combat movement, etc. you will need to look into what multi-boxing macros, add-ons, or utilities are out there and what they provide.

----------


## Greymalkin

hmm, this got me thinking actually... a /follow party1 macro could be set in the IC/OOC tables to handle auto following the player controlled character for movement, but the a valid conditional so that it does not get stuck and loop there escapes me. Distance to target maybe? But that would mean party1 would need to be the target. If "targettarget" is a accepted targeting string then that might be plausible. (However, i'm only seeing targettarget used in one default rotation and nowhere in the core of PE. Or focustarget. Then a check for party1 in combat for each of the secondary characters to cast an attack and kick it into IC table in case combat happens to not be detected automatically? (which I suspect it will.) hmm... 

Sorry, my mind started to wonder. 

OK, back into my cage I go!

----------


## Neji666

someone could send me a link lua unlocker functional please?

----------


## ImogenOC

> someone could send me a link lua unlocker functional please?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...offspring.html (OffSpring)

Or

Let me google that for you




> hello, if i run multiple wow instances with PE installed, LUA unlocked and rotations loaded, being a party leader and stream hotkey which will be bindedt for simple macro like /assist party1 /cast spell .. /start attack will PE automatically fight with my target or it has to be controlled in some way, and whats about movement during fight, wish to find out on my own, but seems that currently i cant find any working free lua unlocker, anyway its really impressive , iam not so experienced in tools like this, just used pqr before but ban hammer broke my main's neck and since then iam a good boy )


It's probably possible, but there will almost always be unforeseen hitches.

----------


## MrBrain1

Hello, isnt it quite risky to put an Addon into the WoW Interface folder? When i think of Pqi Interface my face gets white.




> The things Warden currently looks for in-process includes but is not limited to:
> 
> Model edits.
> Known cheat modules (DLLs)
> Known modifications to game functions
> *Known cheating addons*
> Speedhacks
> Known API hooks from cheats

----------


## ImogenOC

> Hello, isnt it quite risky to put an Addon into the WoW Interface folder? When i think of Pqi Interface my face gets white.


Their lying, sorry. If they scanned for it I would have lost my account months ago.

----------


## expunge

They should probably remove RetCLC. That's basically what this addon does without an unlocker.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

> Hello, isnt it quite risky to put an Addon into the WoW Interface folder? When i think of Pqi Interface my face gets white.


Why ijit put that list together?

----------


## Jubalee

Hey Imogen I have been having an issue recently with PE and I dont think its any of the profiles I am using I am thinking it must be PE itself. On every char not matter who or what rotation I am using it keeps trying to attack the target that I am closest too. When I try to click or tab to another target it goes straight back to the previous target unless I get in melee range of the new target. I cannot untarget any mobs when in combat so any ground effects will only go directly on that target so trying to grip mobs in or use taunts is near impossible. Any Idea why this is happening to me and in the profiles I am using I have auto target disabled when they have a gui that allows for it. Also causing me to crit error when questing and I agro something.

Also I am using FH if that helps

----------


## XeroNite

> Their lying, sorry. If they scanned for it I would have lost my account months ago.


Isnt that what happen to PQR though the ban wave came later and hard. Something like 70% of the community got a suspension or ban lol. I havent been around recently so Im not sure. Also is there a guide on to properly setting up PE?

----------


## Xopo

I know I have never found a actual tutorial but I do not believe you need one I may be wrong. But yes the amount of people banned from PQR was substantial. But that was back in the spring I believe

----------


## ImogenOC

> Isnt that what happen to PQR though the ban wave came later and hard. Something like 70% of the community got a suspension or ban lol. I havent been around recently so Im not sure. Also is there a guide on to properly setting up PE?


The reason people were banned was to due to a lack of warden module scanning. Anyone using firehack or playing on Mac were unaffected. 

I'll have a guide up tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## Whatsmyname

Would it be possible to maintain Probably in GitHub aswell? Easier to keep track of updates.  :Smile:

----------


## Hackinte

> Would it be possible to maintain Probably in GitHub aswell? Easier to keep track of updates.


https://gitlab.com/probablyengine/probably

----------


## Whatsmyname

Awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Hackinte

> Sorry don't mean to be a nub, but I downloaded it and put the Probably_6.0.3r11 folder into my addons folder and it isn't showing up in game or in my addon selection pane. Is this the correct way to "install" it?


rename the folder to just Probably

----------


## automationarmy

is this updated for the newest offsets? ala tonights patch? 

Also i know this isnt the place for support (i dont think?) but im a normal HB user and im trying to get something in for rotations since its down. I raid in an hour so im ****in sweating lol..

----------


## ImogenOC

> is this updated for the newest offsets? ala tonights patch? 
> 
> Also i know this isnt the place for support (i dont think?) but im a normal HB user and im trying to get something in for rotations since its down. I raid in an hour so im ****in sweating lol..


PE dosen't use offsets; your unlocker does. Ping the dev of the unlocker you use.  :Smile:

----------


## gainz

Just found out about PE a few days ago. Spent a whole day updating the rotation for my class and spec and now works pretty well. Good job on the addon guys, best one I've gotten so far.

----------


## ImogenOC

> Just found out about PE a few days ago. Spent a whole day updating the rotation for my class and spec and now works pretty well. Good job on the addon guys, best one I've gotten so far.


I assume you updated the default; so I'm going to personally apologize for how bad it is. Got a lot on my list atm hahaha

----------


## asdboy12

Might wanna include links or atleast names to unlockers in the OP so people will know what they have to look for.  :Wink:

----------


## Enuma

Good to see that you guys keep this great botbase alive!

Now... Imogen, or any other dev thats up for it, i have a bunch of old profiles from previous PE era so i can upload them so we could update them fast and toss out some good profiles beside these default ones.

I already rewrote and updated Weischbier's "Synapse" DK routine so i can confirm that its working.

*Edit:*

Im getting this message while using oLua 1.4.6:



> [Probably] Detected a generic Lua unlock! Some advanced features will not work.


What i need to do to get rid of it and what exactly features am i cut off from? im sure that i read that PE supports oLUA unlocker in first post.


*Edit2:* 

Is it just me or AoE detection isnt working? Im pretty much sure that i had AoE enabled, 5+ hostile mobs in combat ~10y around me and havent seen single one DnD, Trash/Swipe, SPK or Whirlwind. Tested on default and profiles that i had.

----------


## zeldaboch

> Good to see that you guys keep this great botbase alive!
> 
> Now... Imogen, or any other dev thats up for it, i have a bunch of old profiles from previous PE era so i can upload them so we could update them fast and toss out some good profiles beside these default ones.
> 
> I already rewrote and updated Weischbier's "Synapse" DK routine so i can confirm that its working.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> Im getting this message while using oLua 1.4.6:
> ...


For auto aoe you need an unlocker that support that function, like FireHack. oLua, as pe wrote, don'have some advanced "unlockin" feature.

----------


## Enuma

Oh oke, ty. Any suggestions beside FireHack? Im not quite up to paying it yet.

----------


## zeldaboch

Try it 1 month and chose...

----------


## Malloot

Is there a way to speed up the spell spamming of PE? 

I am asking because i get the feeling it is not using GCD's properly, it is for example very easy to manually cast a spell when PE is doing a rotation by just mashing a bottom, i succeed in getting a manual spell of on every gcd. aka my spam wins from the addon's spam. 

I tried some other rotation addon tools and with those it is much harder to get a spell off manually and i succeed maybe 3/10 gcd's so the addon's spam is better then mine as it should be. 

Could it be that PE doesn't account for haste in the gcd?

----------


## Rubim

Malbot, as far ad I know. With PE you have a spell queue thing. That's why you can win the "queue" sometimes.

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> Is there a way to speed up the spell spamming of PE? 
> 
> I am asking because i get the feeling it is not using GCD's properly, it is for example very easy to manually cast a spell when PE is doing a rotation by just mashing a bottom, i succeed in getting a manual spell of on every gcd. aka my spam wins from the addon's spam. 
> 
> I tried some other rotation addon tools and with those it is much harder to get a spell off manually and i succeed maybe 3/10 gcd's so the addon's spam is better then mine as it should be. 
> 
> Could it be that PE doesn't account for haste in the gcd?


Its the PE cycle time. You can change this I believe.

Also just type:

/pe turbo


super fast mode!!!

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> Good to see that you guys keep this great botbase alive!
> 
> Now... Imogen, or any other dev thats up for it, i have a bunch of old profiles from previous PE era so i can upload them so we could update them fast and toss out some good profiles beside these default ones.
> 
> I already rewrote and updated Weischbier's "Synapse" DK routine so i can confirm that its working.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> Im getting this message while using oLua 1.4.6:
> ...


Just make custom toggles and ingame macros to enable/disable different levels of AoE. I believe RepLikatorens old Fury profiles did this. (or was it executie?) I dont remember. Plus having control over something like that is better, definitely in raiding situations, where maybe you shouldnt be cleaving.

It also saves you a monthly fee. Although i think offspring might work.

----------


## Hackinte

Download 6.0.3r12



```
6.0.3r12
    * Updated locale strings, language packs will need updated.
    * Replaced modifier.last with just lastcast.  Will now accept an argument to check for arbitrary spells.
    * Added a sanity check to FH object iterations, should fix the invalid object errors
    * Added player.eclipse and fixed player.solar / player.lunar
    * Added area.friendly
    * Fixed Nagrand mounted combat for horde
    * Fixed unit.name
    * Fixed interruptAt
    * Fixed unit.infront and unit.behind
    * Removed some debug output
```

----------


## zeldaboch

Hey! Happy new year!
There is a complete changelog?

----------


## Greymalkin

> Download 6.0.3r12
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 6.0.3r12
>     * Fixed many conditions
>     * Fixed Nagrand mounted combat for horde
> ```


Mmm... Tasty goodness! Thanks Hack!

----------


## Hackinte

Quick patch to the last version.

Download 6.0.3r12.1



```
6.0.3r12
    * Updated locale strings, language packs will need updated.
    * Replaced modifier.last with just lastcast.  Will now accept an argument to check for arbitrary spells.
    * Added a sanity check to FH object iterations, should fix the invalid object errors
    * Added player.eclipse and fixed player.solar / player.lunar
    * Added area.friendly
    * Fixed Nagrand mounted combat for horde
    * Fixed unit.name
    * Fixed interruptAt
    * Fixed unit.infront and unit.behind
    * Removed some debug output
```

Happy new year everyone!

----------


## MrBrain1

:Cool:  thank you hackinte

finally the balance fix  :Smile:

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

i believe the 

!last is broken.

Here is my code:



```
{"Inferno Blast",{"player.buff(Heating Up)", "!last","!player.buff(Pyroblast!)"}, "target" },
```

it stopped working, when yesterday it was working perfectly fine. (i do appreciate the update though, it will be better in the long run)
to fix I did:


```
{"Inferno Blast",{"player.buff(Heating Up)","!player.buff(Pyroblast!)"}, "target" },
```

removed the "!last"

You may ask why bother? well its because the two set tier17 fire bonus adds charges to inferno blast. So I want that in now so I dont have to add it later. Was working yesterday perfectly.

It also messed up a lot of the other sections of my routine.




tested:
None of these are working. ALways false.




```
"!last"
"!last(SPELL)"
"last(SPELL)"
```



Looking through the files, I could be wrong as I dont understand most of the meaning, but I gleam that the new function isnt "last" but "lastcast"
from this:


```
ProbablyEngine.condition.register("lastcast", function(spell, arg)
    if arg then spell = arg end
    return ProbablyEngine.parser.lastCast == GetSpellName(spell)
end)
```

i could be wrong. IDK!

----------


## MrTheSoulz

I think removing modifer.last was a bad idea...
Probably should had left both for awhile (give a warning that next update will remove it or something) allowing authors to catch up.

Thanks for the update tho  :Smile: 

EDIT:
Would be nice to fix offspring LoS mainstream.

----------


## Hackinte

I forgot that I decided to use only lastcast and drop last as lastcast makes more sense.

modifier.last will still work as it did before but will give a warning message when its used.

----------


## MrTheSoulz

> I forgot that I decided to use only lastcast and drop last as lastcast makes more sense.
> 
> modifier.last will still work as it did before but will give a warning message when its used.


Awesome  :Smile:

----------


## ZRogue

> *Change Log*
> * Added player.eclipse and fixed player.solar / player.lunar
> * Fixed Nagrand mounted combat for horde
> * Fixed unit.infront and unit.behind


omg... thank you. =) Druids and Rogues so happy now.

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

something is wrong with

"mouseover.ground" with offspring, it doesnt work

----------


## expunge

Is there a reason that when you use mouseover.ground and have something targeted it throws it at the target? Shouldn't it go where you want it to go with the mouse?

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> Is there a reason that when you use mouseover.ground and have something targeted it throws it at the target? Shouldn't it go where you want it to go with the mouse?


ive been having trouble with it as well. Which unlocker you using?


with EWT it works, but unfortuntely target.ground doesnt.
with Offspring it doesnt work (or sometimes goes to target), but YAY target.ground works

----------


## zeldaboch

With target.ground if you have a target, pe put the spell under that target. 
If you don't have, pe let you use it as mouseover

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> With target.ground if you have a target, pe put the spell under that target. 
> If you don't have, pe let you use it as mouseover


no.. you can specify mouseover.ground

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> I forgot that I decided to use only lastcast and drop last as lastcast makes more sense.
> 
> modifier.last will still work as it did before but will give a warning message when its used.


heads up, "!lastcast" still doesnt work. You have to supply the arguement. Did some testing, "!lastcast(spellname)" works

----------


## Hackinte

> heads up, "!lastcast" still doesnt work. You have to supply the arguement. Did some testing, "!lastcast(spellname)" works


I'm not quite sure how you're running into that, I'll do some more testing here and try and find whats going on.

----------


## backburn

Just needs to be:

fightclub.condition.register("lastcast", function(unit, spell)
return fightclub.parser.lastCast == GetSpellName(spell)
end)


Then, in DSL, all of these will work:

{ "Some Spell", "player.lastcast" }, -- This works because the parser will pass "Some Spell" to the lastcast function for you because the argument is missing (nil).
{ "Some Spell", "player.lastcast(Some Spell)" }, -- We can be explicit here and achieve the same result.
{ "Some Spell", "blah.lastcast(Some Spell)" }, -- This works too because the actual lastcast function does not use the unit variable and blah is "ignored".

If a condition is prepended with "blah." then "blah" is passed as a string to the condition function as the first argument. The second argument is then anything in the braces '()' of the root condition.
i.e. "target.area(10).enemies" works but "target.area.enemies(10)" or "target(10).area.enemies" would not.

----------


## automationarmy

just curious how this is considered even remotely safe? I realize that PE itself isnt "illegal" for lack of a better word, but in order to use it to its potential it requires an unlocker, which obviuosly is. Since from what I understand, blizzard can see the addons you are currently using.. what are the chances that someone has PE installed without actively using an unlocker? Blizzard would know this yes?

Im not trying to belittle, troll, or stir up drama.. just trying to understand what im missing. Im considering giving this a run but i cherish my accounts. I realize their will always be a risk to be taken, which im okay with. Just not a reckless risk is all. I mean i assume i have to be missing something considering how popular and used it is... if it were as simple as "my understanding" either no one would be using it, or bans would be flying left and right. So what am i missing?

I mean.. blizzard seeing Probably_MrTheSoulz in your interface/addons folder is pretty telling yes? Do they just not have the technology, means or desire.. to scan your addons on a wide scale? This isnt something actively done? Would require a report or a special focus on your account to find perhaps? Not something that is logged? (even though i thought that was how they caught the PQR crowd?)

thanks for the insight guys <3

----------


## MrBrain1

> just curious how this is considered even remotely safe? I realize that PE itself isnt "illegal" for lack of a better word, but in order to use it to its potential it requires an unlocker, which obviuosly is. Since from what I understand, blizzard can see the addons you are currently using.. what are the chances that someone has PE installed without actively using an unlocker? Blizzard would know this yes?
> 
> Im not trying to belittle, troll, or stir up drama.. just trying to understand what im missing. Im considering giving this a run but i cherish my accounts. I realize their will always be a risk to be taken, which im okay with. Just not a reckless risk is all. I mean i assume i have to be missing something considering how popular and used it is... if it were as simple as "my understanding" either no one would be using it, or bans would be flying left and right. So what am i missing?
> 
> I mean.. blizzard seeing Probably_MrTheSoulz in your interface/addons folder is pretty telling yes? Do they just not have the technology, means or desire.. to scan your addons on a wide scale? This isnt something actively done? Would require a report or a special focus on your account to find perhaps? Not something that is logged? (even though i thought that was how they caught the PQR crowd?)
> 
> thanks for the insight guys <3


of course they see wich addons you have installed, its all but a matter of PE'S popularity and time. Sooner or later, the Banhammer will come (like PQR), so don't use it with an Account you invested a lot in.

----------


## zeldaboch

But... Can they ban for an addon that only show you what spell use, like OVALE?
I think that they have to find the unlocker.

PQR was a complete standalone unlocker and chat program. After they have added PQI, but PQI still alive and usable, and do what PE do in faceroll mode

----------


## automationarmy

I'm sure they "technically" can only ban if they find an unlocker, but I'm sure they troll these forums and having PE installed is reason enough to flag, watch, and wait. Are we aware of any recent bannings for using it? IE a ban thread perhaps?

Tyvm for the replies!

----------


## ImogenOC

Luckily for you guys, there are a number of people who use this addon for the likes of just helping them via FaceRoll mode. I assure you they don't care unless you use an unlocker.  :Wink:

----------


## Robin Engberg

how im start this rotation bot?

----------


## Robin Engberg

so this does not make the rotation for you?

----------


## Daganjaman

[probably]modifier.last has been deprecated, please use lastcast. What does that mean ?

----------


## MrBrain1

> [probably]modifier.last has been deprecated, please use lastcast. What does that mean ?


that your rotation isnt compatible with the latest Propably Addon version.

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> [probably]modifier.last has been deprecated, please use lastcast. What does that mean ?


It still works for now, but modifier.last is being phased out, the author will need to eventually update to the new "lastcast" instead.

----------


## Daganjaman

Okay, thanks for quick reply.

----------


## Hackinte

Download 6.0.3r13



```
6.0.3r12
    * Fix interrupts on channeled casts
    * Fix balance druid resource conditions (added player.solar, player.lunar and player.eclipse)
    * Fixed Offspring support!
```

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> Download 6.0.3r13
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 6.0.3r12
>     * Fix interrupts on channeled casts
>     * Fix balance druid resource conditions (added player.solar, player.lunar and player.eclipse)
>     * Fixed Offspring support!
> ```


THANKS MAN!!!

Any thoughts on the Swiftmend issue?

----------


## MrBrain1

> THANKS MAN!!!
> 
> Any thoughts on the Swiftmend issue?


thanks for the balance fix ,hacktine

----------


## Hackinte

> THANKS MAN!!!
> 
> Any thoughts on the Swiftmend issue?


I read the posts and will work on getting that fixed in the next release.

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> I read the posts and will work on getting that fixed in the next release.


Thanks your awesome!!

----------


## PrettyStandard

This bot is still running? Props to whoever is keeping the whole thing alive

----------


## Bambusbar

> This bot is still running? Props to whoever is keeping the whole thing alive


Yup still running, I had the same reaction when I came to OC one day. 

If you need any help lemme know.

----------


## zeldaboch

> Just needs to be:
> 
> fightclub.condition.register("lastcast", function(unit, spell)
> return fightclub.parser.lastCast == GetSpellName(spell)
> end)
> 
> 
> Then, in DSL, all of these will work:
> 
> ...


I have a question: what return -> lastcast(spellname)? true if the last spell i have casted is equal to the spell between parenthesis?

because I had problems with the following code:

ex: { "Soothing Mist", {"lastcast(Soothing Mist)"}, "target" }, -- Soothing Mist
nothing happen so i cast the spell manually the first time. After the cast of Soothing Mist, nothing happens

and if i put "!":
{ "Soothing Mist", {"!lastcast(Soothing Mist)"}, "target" }, -- Soothing Mist

This chain-cast the spell once finished the channeling and autostarting the first cast

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> I have a question: what return -> lastcast(spellname)? true if the last spell i have casted is equal to the spell between parenthesis?
> 
> because I had problems with the following code:
> 
> ex: { "Soothing Mist", {"lastcast(Soothing Mist)"}, "target" }, -- Soothing Mist
> nothing happen so i cast the spell manually the first time. After the cast of Soothing Mist, nothing happens
> 
> and if i put "!":
> { "Soothing Mist", {"!lastcast(Soothing Mist)"}, "target" }, -- Soothing Mist
> ...


I think it's because the channel is what.. 6-7 secs? That's like 3+GCDs. I think the lastcast cache or whatever is cleared. If you want help with MW please refer to my routine. Ive spent hours upon hours perfecting it, and seems people have ranked well with it. The mechanics of the mistweaver are very intricate and hard to reproduce.

If it helps, the soothing mist channel puts a HoT on the current channels target. I check for that. You can also put a ! In the spell name to cancel the current channel when wanting to apply a new one

----------


## zeldaboch

It has no sense... First you are saying that it don't work and you use it. Second, /pe al. I think that pe, check lastspellcasted from its log

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> It has no sense... First you are saying that it don't work and you use it. Second, /pe al. I think that pe, check lastspellcasted from its log


I'm saying that no it doesn't work in the way that your using it, too much time pass. I believe that's why anyways. Secondly, I'm well aware of /pe al, I've spent hours and days testing. And what I said I use is vastly different than what you were talking about, hence the reason I said look through my profile code for ideas

----------


## zeldaboch

I have looked at your code and there are some parts very interesting. Btw i hope in some developers to answer my post, explaining the true mechanic of this condition.
With this i don't want say that you are not right, many times, testing is more usefull than thinking.
Thanks :-)

----------


## automationarmy

> *Probably Engine*
> _for Warlords of Draenor_ 
> 
> Probably Engine is a rotation prediction and resolution utility, using an advanced DSL, allowing anyone to create combat routines with ease. Works with or without external utilities, falls back into a faceroller mode (think Nemo addon) when no unlock is found. Currently supporting: FireHack, OffSpring, oLua and EasyWoWToolbox,
> 
> *Stable:* Download 6.0.3r13
> 
> *Change Log*
> 
> ...


any chance we can get an SVN or git so we can update that way? :P

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> any chance we can get an SVN or git so we can update that way? :P


Check a few pages back. Gitgub link

----------


## automationarmy

school me please. what does turbo mode do? O.O

----------


## automationarmy

any idea why said git link would be saying "failed to clone the repository?" never ran into this before >.<

----------


## automationarmy

gah, and final question (sorry im new to using PE) how does one change the rotation? I have several in my addons.. however i cant for the life of me find a way to chagne which one im using.

or do i need to basically only load the one i want to use?

----------


## abndrew82

Right click the first icon on the PE bar, and you will get a drop down list, that shows the default and your custom ones below it.

----------


## Luciferozzy

Is there a "or" function ? like "334", "modifier.cooldowns or modifier.multitarget", "target" ?

----------


## Malloot

> Is there a "or" function ? like "334", "modifier.cooldowns or modifier.multitarget", "target" ?


no but you can get the same functionality by doing this
{{
{"334", {"modifier.cooldowns},
{"334", {"modifier.multitarget},
}, {"target"}},

----------


## DigitalItch

offspring wont trigger the combat routine of PE. Is there a new update of PE?

----------


## ImogenOC

> any chance we can get an SVN or git so we can update that way? :P


Highly unlikely; I would host on my server, but its onshore US so that would be bad since my details are all over it.

----------


## Hackinte

> any chance we can get an SVN or git so we can update that way? :P


Sure, the git has always been available for people:

https://gitlab.com/probablyengine/probably

----------


## Hackinte

I've setup an IRC server for the ProbablyEngine project.

*IRC Server:* irc://104.167.105.217:6667/#probably
*Web IRC:* Connect via Kiwi IRC

*No SSL but all hosts and IPs are strongly encrypted, everything is safe!*

----------


## ratfer

Hello and you will tell where it is possible to download the latest version of Probably Engine 
It is very necessary for Wow 5.4!

----------


## barandeniz

When you use github application to keep PE up to date , in game PE never save any of CRs configs. always it resets when you enter the game ? any idea why would it happen ?

----------


## expunge

It doesn't auto attack the boxes on the Oregorger encounter.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Need a way to add Units to a whitelist to be able to attack. There are other's in Heroic dungeons that are like this. Here's my list of target's I would love to be able incorporate natively into PE rather than a library call that I'm using:


```
SpecialTargets = {
    -- TRAINING DUMMIES
    31144,      -- Training Dummy - Lvl 80
    31146,      -- Raider's Training Dummy - Lvl ??
    32541,      -- Initiate's Training Dummy - Lvl 55 (Scarlet Enclave)
    32542,      -- Disciple's Training Dummy - Lvl 65
    32545,      -- Initiate's Training Dummy - Lvl 55
    32546,      -- Ebon Knight's Training Dummy - Lvl 80
    32666,      -- Training Dummy - Lvl 60
    32667,      -- Training Dummy - Lvl 70
    46647,      -- Training Dummy - Lvl 85
    60197,      -- Scarlet Monastery Dummy
    67127,      -- Training Dummy - Lvl 90
    87761,      -- Dungeoneer's Training Dummy <Damage> HORDE GARRISON
    88288,      -- Dunteoneer's Training Dummy <Tanking> HORDE GARRISON
    88289,      -- Training Dummy <Healing> HORDE GARRISON
    88314,      -- Dungeoneer's Training Dummy <Tanking> ALLIANCE GARRISON
    88316,      -- Training Dummy <Healing> ALLIANCE GARRISON
    89078,      -- Training Dummy (Garrison)
    87318,      -- Dungeoneer's Training Dummy <Damage>
    -- WOD DUNGEONS/RAIDS
    75966,      -- Defiled Spirit (Shadowmoon Burial Grounds)
    76220,      -- Blazing Trickster (Auchindoun Normal)
    76267,      -- Solar Zealot (Skyreach)
    76518,      -- Ritual of Bones (Shadowmoon Burial Grounds)
    79511,      -- Blazing Trickster (Auchindoun Heroic)
    81638,      -- Aqueous Globule (The Everbloom)
    153792,     -- Rallying Banner (UBRS Black Iron Grunt)
}
```

----------


## automationarmy

git doesnt seem to work (all others associated w/ PE rotations etc work fine)

----------


## automationarmy

> Highly unlikely; I would host on my server, but its onshore US so that would be bad since my details are all over it.


thank you for the reply anyhow  :Smile:  Git is just the same imo (assuming it were working ;P) I'd prefer svn but am perfectly happy with the former  :Smile:  Thank you for all your hard work btw!!

----------


## CrazyJosh

update for 6.1? git is causing errors. null errors on parser line 325 local tableNestSpell, tableNestTarget = ProbablyEngine.parser.table(event, target)

----------


## yobleed

> update for 6.1? git is causing errors. null errors on parser line 325 local tableNestSpell, tableNestTarget = ProbablyEngine.parser.table(event, target)


Old version works fine, no need for update

----------


## Hackinte

*Download 6.1r14*



```
6.1r14
    * Updated toc for patch 6.1 (current toc is 60100)
    * New and improved DK conditions
     * player.runes(blood/unholy/frost/death).count will now include death runes in all queries.
     * player.runes(blood/unholy/frost/death).frac will return the fraction of runes that are available. This functions exactly
       like the SimCraft runes.frac function.
```

----------


## turtlemans

> *Download 6.1r14*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 6.1r14
>     * Updated toc for patch 6.1 (current toc is 60100)
>     * New and improved DK conditions
>      * player.runes(blood/unholy/frost/death).count will now include death runes in all queries.
> ...


So what you're saying is if I use player.runes(blood).count == 1, it will return true if I have 1 death rune and 0 blood runes?

----------


## ImogenOC

player.runes(blood).count = 1
w/ 1 death rune and no blood
Returns true
== dosen't work
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Monkzetta

I'm in love with this addon, but, warrior's default routine could apply rend on multi targets, don't?

----------


## turtlemans

> player.runes(blood).count = 1
> w/ 1 death rune and no blood
> Returns true
> == dosen't work


Not sure who wanted this, but this reduces a ton of the functionality of death knight routines.

----------


## ImogenOC

> Not sure who wanted this, but this reduces a ton of the functionality of death knight routines.


Yeah, that was my thoughts too. Deprecates a few of em.

----------


## Lightbrand

Here's a weird question.

Since ProbablyEngine is its standalone addon, and I don't know if I installed other combat routines properly but they are all their own folder inside the Addon folder, essentially making them all each of their own individual addon but with dependency from PE.

Now 6.1 hit, PE is updated, but those dependencies shows as out of date even though I'm sure it will all work as long as PE works.
So what do I, or combat routine developers need to do to make their routine not out of date in the client?

----------


## ImogenOC

> Here's a weird question.
> 
> Since ProbablyEngine is its standalone addon, and I don't know if I installed other combat routines properly but they are all their own folder inside the Addon folder, essentially making them all each of their own individual addon but with dependency from PE.
> 
> Now 6.1 hit, PE is updated, but those dependencies shows as out of date even though I'm sure it will all work as long as PE works.
> So what do I, or combat routine developers need to do to make their routine not out of date in the client?


.toc files need to be updated, bitch to the CR devs for being lazy. :P

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Honestly not enough changed to worry about. You can either load out of date addons or change the toc number to 60100.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Hey gang, didn't know where to post this so I'll start here. 

Have been doing heroic BF for a couple of weeks now and I have noticed something strange happening with the fights. Specifically on 2 of them, Kromog and Blast Furnace. The routines tend to "stop" when multiple adds come out (regardless of smart add, multi or single selections) For example

on Kromog
When he sends the raid to the Rune of Grasping Earth the attacking stops, if I manually hit attacks it doesn't restart it. I've reloaded, I've tried a few different profiles (i'm melee btw, only have 2 dps toons ready for heroic and both are melee feral and warrior) but once back on the boss I have to use 1 attack then the profile picks back up.

on Blast Furnace
When the Slag Elementals and Primal Elementalists come out, and it's a ton of mobs, the profiles will tremendously aoe then, out of nowhere for some strange reason, just stop. 

Is anyone else having this issue? Or, thoughts on why I would be? I am currently running the latest version of PE and have tried the PE feral/warrior, and MTS' feral/warrior

I also tried BadBoy and had the same issue (just as an FYI)

Thanks for any direction!

edit: some of the things I have tried - reloading, reinstalling, start/stopping, rebooting, and tried each fight with different options selected

----------


## StinkyTwitch

I have fixes submitted for the Kromog fight. In the meantime here's how you can fix it before its pushed out in a release.

File:
Probably\system\core\parser.lua
change line 77 from:


```
if unit and unit ~= "player" and UnitID(unit) ~= 76585 and and UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) and LineOfSight then
```

to:


```
if unit and unit ~= "player" and UnitID(unit) ~= 76585 and UnitID(unit) ~= 77891 and UnitID(unit) ~= 77893 and UnitExists(unit) and UnitIsVisible(unit) and LineOfSight then
```

This adds the UnitID's for the Grasping Earth hand that you are in.

As far as Blast Furnace goes, there's an issue with The Heart of the Mountain. He's tagged as UnitAffectingCombat but he's not targetable during P1 or P2. So probably an issue with your rotation addon and how they iterate through the object list. As a stop gap try switching to single target mode?

----------


## Drinksbeer

Great, thank you so much ST! I really appreciate the help!

-Beer

----------


## svs

It looks like IRC server is dead  :Frown:

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Yeah. Is it a worrying sign that I keep checking? Am I addicted? LOL. At least I was able to button up the AutoMilling addon while its down hehe.

----------


## Hackinte

> It looks like IRC server is dead


I guess that's what we get for using a shitty VPS company. They're apparently having issues with a carrier, as soon as they sort their shit out the IRC should be back up.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

> I guess that's what we get for using a shitty VPS company. They're apparently having issues with a carrier, as soon as they sort their shit out the IRC should be back up.


No worries  :Smile: . I can't complain for something that's free for me to use.

----------


## turtlemans

> player.runes(blood).count = 1
> w/ 1 death rune and no blood
> Returns true
> Not sure who wanted this, but this reduces a ton of the functionality of death knight routines.


I want to use the new version, but this change makes it impossible to use most deathknight routines. How would I go about reverting this change?

----------


## Hackinte

> I want to use the new version, but this change makes it impossible to use most deathknight routines. How would I go about reverting this change?


Then how do you suggest it work? Simcraft includes death runes in with all other rune types and it seems like everyone uses Simcraft for a rotation base.

----------


## Hackinte

IRC is back up, new better vps

irc://188.166.34.19:6667/probably / kiwi irc

The old IPs will still work, I've setup haproxy to direct the requests but I recommend you update to the new ones.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Thanks Hackinte.

----------


## Rubim

> Then how do you suggest it work? Simcraft includes death runes in with all other rune types and it seems like everyone uses Simcraft for a rotation base.


For some skills you have to check certain runes.

You should not use Blood Boil as a DK Blood with Death Runes for example.

Make a new condition for Blood Runes, i'm using a custom one so that update does not affect me.

And about simcraft, you're kinda wrong.

actions+=/blood_boil,if=Blood=2
is *DIFFERENT* than
actions+=/blood_boil,if=blood=2



> In addition, capitalizing the first letter of the rune type expression (e.g., Blood) will evaluate the number of ready base type runes, and additionally, the number of any ready death runes.


What we trully need is to check if a Death Rune is Frost or something else.

----------


## ImogenOC

> For some skills you have to check certain runes.
> 
> You should not use Blood Boil as a DK Blood with Death Runes for example.
> 
> Make a new condition for Blood Runes, i'm using a custom one so that update does not affect me.
> 
> And about simcraft, you're kinda wrong.
> 
> actions+=/blood_boil,if=Blood=2
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWW Snap, rubim is back

----------


## Hackinte

> For some skills you have to check certain runes.
> 
> You should not use Blood Boil as a DK Blood with Death Runes for example.
> 
> Make a new condition for Blood Runes, i'm using a custom one so that update does not affect me.
> 
> And about simcraft, you're kinda wrong.
> 
> actions+=/blood_boil,if=Blood=2
> ...


That's how it works in the current edge version with regards to capitalization, also has rune.cooldown_min and rune.cooldown_max available.

----------


## MrBrain1

Blizzard seems to have added some new Detection Methods to the WoW Client, be careful out there.

It looks like HB User got hit the hardest. But as of now nothing can be said for sure.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Tried the update off of git, didn't work for me, so I went back to the older version (last push before the update) and now none of the profiles are working for me. Is anyone else getting this?

----------


## turtlemans

Latest edge version throwing this error:



```
244x Probably\system\conditions\core.lua:35: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
Probably\system\conditions\core.lua:35: in function <Probably\system\conditions\core.lua:21>
Probably\system\conditions\core.lua:84: in function <Probably\system\conditions\core.lua:82>
Probably\system\core\dsl.lua:52: in function <Probably\system\core\dsl.lua:20>
(tail call): ?
Probably\system\core\parser.lua:195: in function `nested'
Probably\system\core\parser.lua:261: in function `table'
Probably\system\core\parser.lua:333: in function `table'
Probably\system\timers\rotation.lua:71: in function `cycle'
Probably\system\timers\rotation.lua:131: in function `event'
Probably\system\core\timer.lua:16: in function <Probably\system\core\timer.lua:11>

Locals:
```

----------


## StinkyTwitch

I just issued another merge request to fix this. But prior to it getting pushed you can do this.

Edit the file Probably/system/conditions/core.lua. Change line 83.



```
from:
spell = GetSpellInfo(spell)

to:
if type(spell) == "number" then spell = GetSpellInfo(spell) end
```

----------


## aeonz

> I just issued another merge request to fix this. But prior to it getting pushed you can do this.
> 
> Edit the file Probably/system/conditions/core.lua. Change line 83.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> from:
> spell = GetSpellInfo(spell)
> ...


This worked ty!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Glad it worked. Here's the actual right way to do it  :Frown: . Who knew such a small thing would be so much of a cluster f? :P.

Edit the file Probably/system/conditions/core.lua. Change line 83.


```
From:
spell = GetSpellInfo(spell)
To:
if tonumber(spell) then spell = GetSpellInfo(spell) end
```

Additionally if you'd already changed the line to my previous suggestion then it would be:



```
From:
if type(spell) == "number" then spell = GetSpellInfo(spell) end
To:
if tonumber(spell) then spell = GetSpellInfo(spell) end
```

----------


## Drinksbeer

Is that change on the latest download ST? I hate editing LUA files, so so so novice at this stuff.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

this is for R15 yeah.

----------


## Tiger23078001

Rotations stop working on Kromag when you're in the hands. Is the game registering that as mounted? If so, how can I set it so that it doesn't stop working?

----------


## Drinksbeer

> this is for R15 yeah.


but that's not the latest git download, right? That's just the next upcoming change?

----------


## Hackinte

*Download 6.1r16*



```
6.1r16
    * Fixes for fights where the game might think you're in a vehicle
    * Fixes for item usage
    * Fix LoS check on Grasping Earth
    * Fix lastcast for channeled spells
    * Fix logic for picking which units can be tanks
    * Fix saving addon settings
    * Added better rune conditions, now works just like simcraft
    * Added player.eclipseRaw (-100 to 100)
    * Added unit.stealable to check if a unit has a stealable spell, and optinally if it matches the name
    * Full support for WoWSX ( a new cross-platform lua unlocker with support for all features )
    * Many other bug internal fixes
```

----------


## MrBrain1

nevermind...

----------


## Drinksbeer

I posted this error msg in the FH forums as well, but I thought I would post it here. Just randomly popped up while I was solo'ing 25 H Firelands on my druid using MTS's routine. Tried a couple of other things, and still got the LUA error. Let me know your thoughts, thanks gang!

Message: ...erface\AddOns\Probably\system\protected\firehac k.lua:63: bad argument #1 to 'band' (number expected, got string)
Time: 04/14/15 21:35:09
Count: 1537
Stack: [C]: in function `band'
...erface\AddOns\Probably\system\protected\firehac k.lua:63: in function `UnitsAroundUnit'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\conditions\core.l ua:1221: in function <Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\conditions\core. lua:1219>
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\dsl.lua:52: in function <Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\dsl.lua:2 0>
(tail call): ?
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\parser.lua:1 95: in function `nested'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\parser.lua:2 61: in function `table'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\parser.lua:3 33: in function `table'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\parser.lua:3 33: in function `table'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\timers\rotation.l ua:71: in function `cycle'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\timers\rotation.l ua:131: in function `event'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\timer.lua:16 : in function <Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\timer.lua:1 1>

Locals: (*temporary) = "The unit ID does not have an associated unit."
(*temporary) = 8
(*temporary) = "number expected, got string"

----------


## svs

This means FH's object manager is not working. Sometimes FH injects incorrectly.

Try this: (credits to hackinte)
1. Create FH shotrcut on your quick launch bar.
2. Start Wow using Battle.net client.
3. Wait till it loads up to character selection screen.
4. Do not Alt-Tab, do not swith active monitor (if any).
5. Press Ctrl+Esc and start FH using launch bar shortcut.
6. Inject as ususal.
7. Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## StinkyTwitch

If none of that works uninstall .NET and reninstall .NET

----------


## Gremory12

All my Injectors/ unlockers state as a generic unlocker and rotations will not work.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Thanks gang, tremendous help (as usual) wish I could buy you all a drink! Cheers!

----------


## Hackinte

*IRC server IP is going to change so use the domain instead PROBABLY.US.TO ( 199.127.108.236 ) !*

*NEW IRC IP:* 199.127.108.236

----------


## coldburn

I have a question. According to this thread (Probably Engine Documentation: A Complete Guide) a EWT bot classified as an advanced unlocker, but PE classified it as an generic unlocker. Is this not supported by an addon as an advaced unlocker at this time? How I can enable support for this bot in PE? 
PS Sorry for my bad English.

----------


## Kladdkakan

I'm experiencing some lag whenever I use PE and Firehack. Tried with no other addons loaded, if I disable PE and just use Firehack it's fine. Is this related to PE? If I run with my normal UI loaded + Firehack but PE disabled I have no issues, whenever I enable PE I get frame related issues, especially in larger groups.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

What ever rotation you are using is probably using a custom auto target function that runs an object manager and that is what is slowing down your game.

----------


## Kladdkakan

> What ever rotation you are using is probably using a custom auto target function that runs an object manager and that is what is slowing down your game.



Yep, turned it off and everything works perfectly now  :Smile:

----------


## LatinPrince

Apologies if this has been asked before but is there anyway to disable the minimap button?

----------


## akeon1

> Apologies if this has been asked before but is there anyway to disable the minimap button?


servers are down for maintenance so off the top of my head i cant remember... but you can certainly do it if you use sexy map addon

----------


## automationarmy

Is PE up atm? Rather, any functioning unlockers w/ the newest patch?

----------


## dowerz

Does this work correctly with a unlocker for the 6.2 patch?

----------


## akeon1

> Does this work correctly with a unlocker for the 6.2 patch?


yes there are 6.2 working unlockers. have pmed you.

----------


## Hackinte

*Download 6.2r0*




```
6.2r0
    * Updated for 6.2, no core changes.
```

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Hackinte, was having issues with CastGround. Here's what I hacked together to work.

system\protected\firehack.lua


```
local x,y,z = ObjectPosition(target)
ClickPosition(x,y,z,true)
```

CastAtPosition seems to have issues.

----------


## yobleed

I'm getting this, not sure if it's a probably or Firehack Problem

Interface\AddOns\Probably_Mirakuru\mirakuru.lua:593: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Count: 99

Call Stack:
Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:107: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:52>
[C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
Interface\AddOns\Probably_Mirakuru\mirakuru.lua:593: in function <Interface\AddOns\Probably_Mirakuru\mirakuru.lua:591>
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\dsl.lua:90: in function <Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\dsl.lua:20>
(tail call): ?
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\parser.lua:195: in function `nested'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\parser.lua:273: in function `table'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\timers\rotation.lua:19: in function `faceroll'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\timers\rotation.lua:45: in function `event'
Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\timer.lua:16: in function <Interface\AddOns\Probably\system\core\timer.lua:11>

Also 



> Hackinte, was having issues with CastGround. Here's what I hacked together to work.
> 
> system\protected\firehack.lua
> 
> 
> ```
> local x,y,z = ObjectPosition(target)
> ClickPosition(x,y,z,true)
> ```
> ...


Player.ground doesn't seem to work like intended

----------


## svs

What happened to IRC server?

----------


## StinkyTwitch

no clue  :Frown: .

----------


## akeon1

> I'm getting this, not sure if it's a probably or Firehack Problem
> 
> Interface\AddOns\Probably_Mirakuru\mirakuru.lua:593: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Count: 99
> 
> Call Stack:
> Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:107: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:52>
> [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
> ...


PE error. (Due to API change in FH) 

If you want to trawl through my rotations, StinkyTwitch wrote me a module that effectively overwrites PE function with a working one. (along with a few other goodies). 
Its under External\ObjectManager.lua

Or alternatively apply the patch Stinky posted direct to PE manually if that the only improvement you want.

----------


## yobleed

> PE error. (Due to API change in FH) 
> 
> If you want to trawl through my rotations, StinkyTwitch wrote me a module that effectively overwrites PE function with a working one. (along with a few other goodies). 
> Its under External\ObjectManager.lua
> 
> Or alternatively apply the patch Stinky posted direct to PE manually if that the only improvement you want.


FH patch fixed Ground Targetting, UnitBuff wasn't working because Aspect of the Fox Spell ID got removed

----------


## Rubim

player.runes(blood).frac > 1.5 should use when i have 1 blood rune and one half blood.

----------


## automationarmy

git not working?

----------


## Rubim

> *IRC server IP is going to change so use the domain instead PROBABLY.US.TO ( 199.127.108.236 ) !*
> 
> *NEW IRC IP:* 199.127.108.236


Hey, i was reading the rune.frac, i still dont know why Blood 1,5 is not returning true when You have one and a half blood rune.

----------


## yobleed

Does anyone know how to create an Automated Mass Dispel with ObjectManager?

----------


## shikulja

help is needed. olua use for private server 6.1.2. but probably wrote that "detected a generic unlock! some advanced futures will not work" a need to use Unlocker to unlock all features?

----------


## Snitzel29

------------

----------


## Kladdkakan

Healing Engine could use a rewrite / update, !lowest.buff(#) does not work correctly, no matter if you're checking for renew, clarity of will or power word shield


See MrTheSoulz post here, http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3362696 (!lowest.buff acting up)

----------


## ossuaire

Hi , any idea of what is responsible for the following error?

Thx




> Date: 2015-11-16 14:35:20
> ID: 2
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 3
> Message: ...ce\AddOns\Probably\system\modules\combat_tracker.lua line 35:
> attempt to perform arithmetic on field 'totalUnits' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> ...ce\AddOns\Probably\system\modules\combat_tracker.lua:35: event()
> Probably\system\core\timer.lua:16:
> ...

----------


## bananabomb

guys help me plz
i am using PE from this thread (but this is no working)
i am using Lua unlocker from this thread http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-anti-afk.html ([No Memory Write] LUA UnLocker & Anti AFK)
and when i can injecting wow i see this msg " *Detected generic Lua unlock! Some advanced features will not work.* "
what i should to do ? me need free bot+lua unlocker for private server wow version 6.2.3 (i like using PQR for wow 5.4. wanna have same for WoD)

----------


## Daganjaman

Anyone got this working for prepatch ?

----------


## moor2

it works for me, using even 6.0.3r8 version without problems. Well except some out of date rotations, so i have use it with NerdPack.

----------


## ZhenyaTerrible

need lua unlocker for 6.2.3 pls

----------


## Mojo-_-Jojo

So I'm guessing as I skim through the messages here that the project is now dead? Ceased to be? It breathes no more? It is an ex-project?

----------


## BassGhost

> So I'm guessing as I skim through the messages here that the project is now dead? Ceased to be? It breathes no more? It is an ex-project?


Currently working in Legion, see: Probably for Legion
Not a lot of active CRs right now so you might have to make your own

----------


## rossi123

> I'm getting this, not sure if it's a probably or Firehack Problem
> 
> Interface\AddOns\Probably_Mirakuru\mirakuru.lua:593: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Count: 99
> 
> Call Stack:
> Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:107: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:52>
> [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
> ...


oof finnaly i find what i search thank youuuuu

----------


## smithclarkson01

> I'm getting this, not sure if it's a probably or Firehack Problem
> 
> Interface\AddOns\Probably_Mirakuru\mirakuru.lua:593: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Count: 99
> 
> Call Stack:
> Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:107: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:52>
> [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
> ...



Thanks for the solution, I was looking for the same from a very long time.

9Apps apk VidMate VidMate app

----------


## scottsen11

Claw is an addon for cat and bear druids that simplifies gameplay and maximizes DPS by doing all the decision making for you.
Claw uses an advanced priority list developed by myself and the people over at the SimulationCraft project, improved for ease of use in actual gameplay. shareit apk

----------

